# 1-inch scale battlemaps for The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2007)

You can download 1-inch scale battlemaps for _The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar _ right here.  This is a two MB ZIP file.

To appreciate the scale of these maps, the Trial By Fire map is 48 sheets, and when assembled is nearly 4 x 6 feet (approx. 120 x 180 cm).  In other words, it's a battlemap which will cover your entire table!

This is just the latest in our efforts to ensure that your WotBS experience is as rich and fun as possible!


----------



## JDragon (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Morrus, this rocks!

JD


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 2, 2007)

These are great! I love em!


...but my ink-jet printer hates me!


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 3, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You can download 1-inch scale battlemaps for _The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar _ right here.  This is a two MB ZIP file.
> 
> To appreciate the scale of these maps, the Trial By Fire map is 48 sheets, and when assembled is nearly 4 x 6 feet (approx. 120 x 180 cm).  In other words, it's a battlemap which will cover your entire table!
> 
> This is just the latest in our efforts to ensure that your WotBS experience is as rich and fun as possible!





Hmm. I think I'll make an effort to keep encounter areas a little smaller from now on. Of course, I just played a Red Hand of Doom session three weeks ago where the encounter covered 500 ft., or about 8 ft. on a battle map. The GM had to do some creative juggling of battle maps to represent different 'stages' of the battle.


----------



## JDragon (Mar 3, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Hmm. I think I'll make an effort to keep encounter areas a little smaller from now on. Of course, I just played a Red Hand of Doom session three weeks ago where the encounter covered 500 ft., or about 8 ft. on a battle map. The GM had to do some creative juggling of battle maps to represent different 'stages' of the battle.




While 4 - 6 is large, if thats whats needed for the scope of the fight you are doing, Keep it. 

Just my 0.02

JD


----------

